# Mk 7 Ford Fiesta ST - Thoughts?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the Mk 7 Fiesta ST

Everyone says its one of the best hot hatches out there

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/fiesta/st-hatchback
https://www.carwow.co.uk/car-reviews/Ford/Fiesta-ST

Long term test
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/fiesta/87552/long-term-test-review-ford-fiesta-st

Better than the new F56 JCW too
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/mini/mini/91755/mini-jcw-vs-vauxhall-corsa-vxr-ford-fiesta-st

Which one? ST1, ST2 or ST3?
https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/ford-fiesta-st-1-vs-st-2-vs-st-3-009

For £599 the Mountune performance upgrade sounds cheap too

http://www.mountune.com/index.php/services/performance-upgrades/fiesta/fiesta-st-2013
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ford/fiesta/65518/ford-fiesta-st-mountune-review
https://www.carwow.co.uk/blog/Ford-Mountune-ST-Upgrades-627

Just mulling a few things over at the mo hence my interest


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

I ordered a Spirit Blue ST3 with the Mountune kit on Sunday - Currently have a Mini Cooper SD (2011) on KW V1 Coilovers and really rate it on track although its slowish and diesel but handling was great, solid front end on turn in and loads of stability through highish speed stuff. Test drove the ST around 6 Months ago and again on saturday, only thing i noticed was under very heavy breaking the rear feels light and moves around slightly, other than that, it felt light and less planted at high speed over the mini but other than that I loved it and cant wait to take collection in around 8 weeks!


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Chavvy and I usually see 20 year olds driving them, especially in the purple/blue colour.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

very fast cars and seem to hold there value for now


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

LSherratt said:


> Chavvy and I usually see 20 year olds driving them, especially in the purple/blue colour.


Strange as I normally see them driven by people over 30.

Don't get an ST1. The ST2 is pennies more and you get loads more.

I think they're great cars, and theres a good reason why there's so many about, for the money theyre one of the best cars about. Any colour is good apart from Molten Orange, in anything other than perfect light they look red!

I'd also say the MP215 kit is worth it. I went for a spin in a mate's one and it transformed the car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Fiesta ST is affordable to younger people. It is always going to be popular with those wanting performance. 

I've seen a lot of younger people driving then, but I'm surprised to say I've not seen many driven in stereotypical manner you'd expect. 

I'd say it has kept a clean image so far. 

They are fun little cars. It's probably more in keeping with older generation hot hatches. 

Given the prices of cars these days, it does offer decent value.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Add some money go all out for the new civic Type R
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231631883410&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ive had mine (ST3) a week now cracking little car, comfortable, handles well and pretty quick getting the mountune kit fitted in September for £659 @ Hutton HQ

ST3 adds satnav, folding door mirrors, climate control plus few other bits

Tax is £140 a year 1st service £170 2nd £220 3rd £270 (or around that)
hope this heips


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

More smiles per mile that other Hot Hatches, plenty quick enough for Road use.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Had an ST3 for just over a year now , cracking little car . Mountune 215 upgrade is one of the must have extras as the extra torque just seems to give it that nice extra pace when it's needed.

First year service just cost me £140 @ jacksons Ford , Henley in Arden.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

LSherratt said:


> Chavvy and I usually see 20 year olds driving them, especially in the purple/blue colour.


Oi I'm 40 now lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried one, didn't get the hype, bought a mini clubman s instead. It didn't feel quick and the suspension was way to hard.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

This may be helpful


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

They are nice motors but for me having gone up to a Ford Focus I didn't like the interior of the fiesta in comparison. The seats also gave me backache after only a few minutes plus the salesman were completely ignoring me!

Still like the look of them though!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cracking car, I love mine to bits! Acceleration is addictive


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

One year in with a ST3, I'd say avoid ST-1 and ST-3 wasn't out when I ordered mine but gave me the options I wanted from the ST-2 but for less money. I got £3k of list so just over £17k, can't think of a car that's more fun for less! The seats do break in after a while and the back end is light which can be fun  but need to be careful

Common problem is the failing of the illuminating sills.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks people :thumb:

Some very interesting & informative info been posted


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Do it you wont regret it one bit!!!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

For the ST owners...

I drove a 1.6 Titanium and on a brilliant bit of road that I drive all the time and know it like the back of my hand, I can throw around stuff and honestly it scared the crap out of me, the back end felt so light it felt like it was constantly trying to break free it was horrible.

I've never been in a car that felt so bad. Not even my 2001 Pug 206 2.0HDi.

Do the STs suffer with that as I could never live with that, you want a car that wills you on, not the opposite.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> For the ST owners...
> 
> I drove a 1.6 Titanium and on a brilliant bit of road that I drive all the time and know it like the back of my hand, I can throw around stuff and honestly it scared the crap out of me, the back end felt so light it felt like it was constantly trying to break free it was horrible.
> 
> ...


I bought the ST after renting a 1.0 Ecoboost in the Isle of Man and it was so much sharper and responsive than my Clio III at the time with a lot less body roll. I gave it a lot of stick and never had the back end come out of line. The ST won't let the back end loose unless your try to make it do it, you have to sling it in and ease off throttle. Was the 1.6 Titanium new? Same tyres front and back. Over inflated tyres have an effect on the ride of the ST's


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Only reason the wife ordered a zetec s ecoboost instead of the ST was my driving of the ST during the test drive, she said I was having so much fun she would probably never get to drive it :lol:

That and the zetec s was plenty nippy enough for her. I love driving the fiesta even with 123hp it's a lot of fun. I do wish I'd tried to convince her the ST was worth the extra cash, it was a cracking laugh to drive.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

johanr77 said:


> Only reason the wife ordered a zetec s ecoboost instead of the ST was my driving of the ST during the test drive, she said I was having so much fun she would probably never get to drive it :lol:
> 
> That and the zetec s was plenty nippy enough for her. I love driving the fiesta even with 123hp it's a lot of fun. I do wish I'd tried to convince her the ST was worth the extra cash, it was a cracking laugh to drive.


I all agree the 1.0 123bhp is fantastic, the red n black 140bhp weren't out at the time and offer a bit of a saving in price and insurance for younger drivers, one big point to help persuade that the ST is better is the economy, the ecoboosts are no where near as economical as they claim and they have a 5 speed box as oppose to 6. My ST does around 39mpg and doesn't do long runs either, insurance is £300 at 28 years old with 4 years ncb  Haven't a single regret about buying it


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

LSherratt said:


> Chavvy and I usually see 20 year olds driving them, especially in the purple/blue colour.


how many 20 year olds have £20k for a ST3?


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

tomlister said:


> how many 20 year olds have £20k for a ST3?


or can afford the insurance


----------



## ZeppoJeff (Jul 6, 2015)

tomlister said:


> how many 20 year olds have £20k for a ST3?


Obviously never been up to Aberdeen.
All you see this way is young ppl in financed fiesta St, corsa vxr, focus rs and Audi s3


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Loads of 20 year olds around the North East too with them...

They're all financed mind!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If people can afford to run them then why not ? I collected a c63 Amg from someone in there twenties and his insurance was 14k


----------



## Bentley11 (Oct 25, 2014)

Drive a focus RS mk2 but got a shot of the fiesta St the other week. Got to say it was very good! So easy to drive and feels like a go cart around corners. Will probably be my next car! (Rs staying put for just now though!)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ZeppoJeff said:


> Obviously never been up to Aberdeen.
> All you see this way is young ppl in financed fiesta St, corsa vxr, focus rs and Audi s3


And leased Golf Rs.

There's a lot of young guys on every car site with nice cars. Too many still have to live at home with the parents to afford it though.


----------



## robert135 (May 9, 2015)

I have an St 3 in blue v nice to drive bit hard on the suspension I paid 16,100 so cheap to buy if you haggle. Car seat in the back 3 point isofix. Not so hot on finish like my last vw


----------



## Toolslinger (May 18, 2013)

Hi bristle hound 
Presuming you're the same person that's on total mini. Have had my st2 since April,previously having 2 coopers and 2 cooper's all r56.biggest difference I found was total lack of torque steer,used to drive me crazy.if you decide to go with panther black with molten orange seats protect them straight away as they get dirty very easily.mine is on lease £175 per month £1050 down 24 months 10000 miles per year.these cars are fun with a capital f.


----------



## Richieboo (May 16, 2016)

Toolslinger said:


> Hi bristle hound
> Presuming you're the same person that's on total mini. Have had my st2 since April,previously having 2 coopers and 2 cooper's all r56.biggest difference I found was total lack of torque steer,used to drive me crazy.if you decide to go with panther black with molten orange seats protect them straight away as they get dirty very easily.mine is on lease £175 per month £1050 down 24 months 10000 miles per year.these cars are fun with a capital f.


Crikey. What company gave you that deal? I'm looking at the Fiesta ST obviously and still deciding on whether to lease or PCP.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Richieboo said:


> Crikey. What company gave you that deal? I'm looking at the Fiesta ST obviously and still deciding on whether to lease or PCP.


You are aware this thread is coming up to a year old ?


----------



## Toolslinger (May 18, 2013)

Richieboo said:


> Crikey. What company gave you that deal? I'm looking at the Fiesta ST obviously and still deciding on whether to lease or PCP.


Hi Richie
Got mine from rivervale.pretty much the same price now
http://www.rivervaleleasing.co.uk/c...asing/ford/fiesta/1_6-ecoboost-st-2-3dr-57319

Pretty sure they have stock cars,so you will get the choice of spirit blue or panther black +style pack included in the price.found them professional to deal with.


----------

